# Disapointed with new MSF



## leppy (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey guys.. I am not a fan of too much glitter except on special occasions but this MSF was so beautiful I couldn't resist it so I've been playing with it a lot since I got it, and I've come up with some tips that have so far at least really made it work for me.

Firstly, those pretty platinum silver veins running through the skinfinish are a good deal of the problem. If you got one that doesn't have much platinum veining, consider yourself lucky! They look beautiful and certainly add to its appeal in the pot, but they actually consist of large pieces of glitter. Large being relative to the fine pearl of skinfinishes in general, despite all the hubbub beind made about it, most shimmery or glittery products are as bad if not worse.

Anyway, if you take a pair of grooming scissors or anything like that and poke the skinfinish in the bronzier areas, you'll notice its pretty solid. You'd have to press to push a chunk out of it, which of course you should not do! However, if you even touch the platinum veining lightly it starts to crumble. Now this next part is completely up to you whether you want to do it, I don't want anyone complaining to me later that they don't like the way their skinfinish looks now, but I gently scraped out the large areas of silver, and found it did not go too deep. You won't be able to get all of it, or at least I don't suggest you try digging out every little bit or you might end up with a pile o' shimmer left instead of a skinfinish. Anyway, getting rid of those large areas is a good start. Using a large brush to "use" up a couple of layers of product helps as well.

On to the application: Do NOT apply this skinfinish with a fluffy brush or a skunk brush or any such thing. Apply it with a regular, semi-dense blush brush that doesn't fluff everything about that much. Trust me, it is not too much colour applied with a blush brush. I'm an NC15 and if its not too much on me, it isn't on you either. I believe the one I use is a #116 but it could be a #129 and I'm too lazy to go look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Edit: Forgot to mention that loading up the brush & then gently blowing on it will get even more of the silver glitter off as its usually just hanging to the fluffy bits at the end.

Apply it the way you would blush, but once the product has transferred to your cheeks from the brush, use the brush to buff it into your skin, at least 5 round strokes, and then move to the next cheek. Buffing also improves the pore magnifying effect that skinfinishes sometimes give as well. 

Next take a large fluffy powder brush such as MAC #150 and sweep it starting at your forehead and in diagonal motion downward and off your cheeks.  Use the fluff brush to spot remove any silver shimmer you see under your eyes or anywhere else, as it doesn't cling to your skin the way the rest of the skinfinish does.

Most if not all of the larger silver shimmer will be gone by this point, leaving a beautiful pale bronze glow that has much finer silver and gold/bronze shimmer when you look up close.

Sounds like a lot of work, but honestly I believe its worth every bit of effort as the end result is so beautiful! Anyway, I hope this is helpful to someone!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks! i'll bet a spritz of fix + would help too.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like how I tried to use my Blushing Femme powder... but I can't remove the silver glitters! With a fluffy brush it's worst, but anyway I can't wear it.


----------



## leppy (Dec 28, 2005)

The silver shimmer doesn't seem to have much *grab* in this. I brushed them away easily.

I guess its important to make sure your foundation is 100% dry before applying it as well, I put it on bare skin so its got nothing wet to stick to.


----------



## Anne O'Nymous (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow! You sure have some great tips!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm wondering how much Naked You is similar to Shimpagne... They look pretty much the same to me, so if you are able to get Shimpagne, it may be the best solution to get the same look without the effort.

Or am I wrong and Shimpagne doesn't look like Naked You at all?

Do you have a picture of Naked You on you cheeks? I would love to see it and compare!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tips Leppy!  I might go into the store & see if they will let me pick which one I want lol!  If not I'll be doctoring mine up like you did


----------



## leppy (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I had gotten a camera for xmas, sorry no pics! I'll try to borrow one..


----------



## Shawna (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if this will work for everybody, but what I have been doing is applying my skinfinish right on top of moisturiser or foundation and then putting my sheer select powder over it.  This way, I get a subtle glow instead of hunks of glitter.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 29, 2005)

shimpagne is lighter, i usually just get a glow with it and naked you i get a bronzing affect (i'm an NW15)

i actually put it on with the 187 but I tap it on my wrist to get chunks o' glitter out of it...that does help too

mine must not have too much of the silver/glitter veining in it (luckily) because i just dont notice it all that much!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 29, 2005)

wow!!! super helpful post!!
i suspected that the glittery-ness came from the silver veining, and now i know! i'm going to buy naked you tomorrow and choose the one with the least of the silver veining


----------



## glamella (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_The silver shimmer doesn't seem to have much *grab* in this. I brushed them away easily.

I guess its important to make sure your foundation is 100% dry before applying it as well, I put it on bare skin so its got nothing wet to stick to._

 
I agree. The glitter flew away for the most part and I ended up w/ the same amount of shimmer on my face as with the other MSFs.

That for all the info!


----------



## BadPrincess (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anne O'Nymous* 
_ But I'm wondering how much Naked You is similar to Shimpagne... They look pretty much the same to me_

 
This is what I been asking my hubby.. which should I keep because to me they look very similar! He told me just keep them both! But I was thiniking if they are so similar take one back & get something else! I just can't decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's a pic of both mine.


----------



## leppy (Dec 29, 2005)

Shimpagne was a bit too cool/silvery on me, but I'm pretty warm. I kept thinking I'd have to settle for shimpagne and try to swap for it or something, but now that I have Naked You I'm totally satisfied, glitter and all!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_Shimpagne was a bit too cool/silvery on me, but I'm pretty warm. I kept thinking I'd have to settle for shimpagne and try to swap for it or something, but now that I have Naked You I'm totally satisfied, glitter and all!_

 
I thought Shimpagne would look the way that Naked You does.  So I was excited to get it.  I think Naked You is darker and warmer.  I tried Shimpagne and had the same problem with Porcelain Pink - they made me look ashy.


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmm..i guess i didnt love it enough to go through all the work you did. Once i saw how much glitter was flying around, i exchanged it the next day for Body Suit & Of Corset.


----------



## jpohrer (Dec 29, 2005)

Tan pigment and Margin blush are nice substitutes for Naked You, but without the glitter!


----------



## Kristen (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.. I've been kicking myself for the last 2 days for getting it since it was so glittery. Now I have a fix!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Anne O'Nymous* 
_Wow! You sure have some great tips!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm wondering how much Naked You is similar to Shimpagne... They look pretty much the same to me, so if you are able to get Shimpagne, it may be the best solution to get the same look without the effort.

Or am I wrong and Shimpagne doesn't look like Naked You at all?

Do you have a picture of Naked You on you cheeks? I would love to see it and compare!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I personally think that Naked You is tad bronzy-er than Shimpagne. At least on me. I'm thinking I'll do a comparison tomorrow.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!  Using the 129 brush instead of the 187 made a HUGE difference!  I love this skinfinish.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 31, 2005)

Great tips! Thank you


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 18, 2006)

*How badly do I need Stereo Rose?*

My counter has a few left and Im contemplating getting one tonight. I have Petticoat and Naked you, so do I need another? BTW, Im a redhead, NW20. Thanks!


----------



## black mamba (Jan 18, 2006)

Stero Rose is so pretty.  I thought it was much prettier than the two new ones.  If you still have access to it, you should get it.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 18, 2006)

It's my favorite and most used of my 6 MSFs. I'm NC25-30, dark brown hair with red tones. It is the most perfect coral pinky blush for me. Since it's  completely different from the 2 you already have, so I would give it a yes. Especially if you can still find it for retail cost. Just be sure to try it on at the counter and make sure you like it before you buy.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_It's my favorite and most used of my 6 MSFs. I'm NC25-30, dark brown hair with red tones. It is the most perfect coral pinky blush for me. Since it's  completely different from the 2 you already have, so I would give it a yes. Especially if you can still find it for retail cost. Just be sure to try it on at the counter and make sure you like it before you buy._

 
I agree with trying it on to see if you like it.  If it's something that you try and love, get it.  If you try it and aren't really that wowed by it, leave it in the store.  I have stereo rose and it's pretty.  I have to say that I think petticoat is prettier.


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm a redhead also, and I consider stereo rose to be a must have!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 18, 2006)

it's definitely a must have! i regret not hopping onto the MSF bandwagon earlier! if only i knew how gorgeous they looked


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jan 18, 2006)

LOVE it!  I'm a NC/NW 20-25 and it's amazing as a blush.  Definetley test it out!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 18, 2006)

I love it. It seems like it was the most popular one from Goldplay. Even though they're both pinks, its very different from Petticoat. It's a really nice coral pink color. It gives me a nice flush (I'm an NC 30 btw). It would probably make a nice blush for you if it goes well with your skintone. Some people compare it to Nars Orgasm, but I don't own that, so I can't really say.


----------



## bring_the_rukus (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_My counter has a few left and Im contemplating getting one tonight. I have Petticoat and Naked you, so do I need another? BTW, Im a redhead, NW20. Thanks!_

 
are you in Atlanta? what counter there has it?


----------



## asnbrb (Jan 18, 2006)

How badly?

Really badly!!!  hahahaha


----------



## user2 (Jan 18, 2006)

And if you don't like it, I'm sure a lot of wonderful ladies would be more than happy to buy it from you here!


----------



## Isis (Jan 18, 2006)

<--- redhead. NW15. Have it. Love it! But not as much as Petticoat


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 18, 2006)

Get it, I love mine. 

Then tell others where they can buy it , so they can without calling every counter in usa and canada like I had to do one time....


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bring_the_rukus* 
_are you in Atlanta? what counter there has it?_

 
Its at Town Center mall in Kennesaw, Macys store.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 18, 2006)

i would get it...i've been dying for this one...i just recentely got into MAc but it is one i wihs i would have been able to purchase.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 18, 2006)

The texture of it is much smoother than the last 2 MSFs and i prefer it in terms of that, the 2 latest ones are so messy to apply with big uneven chunks.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 18, 2006)

GOT IT!!!! I tried it on there, but I want to try it on at home before I make the call. Thanks for pushing me to get it tho ladies!


----------



## M (Jan 19, 2006)

This is my favorite MSF.  I normally cannot wear coral/peach colors, but this is an exception.


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jan 19, 2006)

its my absolute favorite of all the MSF's


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 19, 2006)

It's my favorite, too.


----------



## princess (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh my... get it if you can! I'm a NC20 and it's sooo pretty on! But I didn't get it cause I forgot all about them until it was sold out... still kicking myself over it. Just hoping it will be re-released in the near future.


----------



## darla (Jan 19, 2006)

I just snagged the last one.  Thank you so much for the info, deathcabber!!!  And sorry to others looking for it!  Hopefully there are a few other counters with it in stock.


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 19, 2006)

You got the last one at my location? If so, I really got lucky last night then too by getting the second to last one


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 19, 2006)

I've barely worn it.


----------



## andreariggen (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_It's my favorite and most used of my 6 MSFs. I'm NC25-30, dark brown hair with red tones. It is the most perfect coral pinky blush for me. Since it's  completely different from the 2 you already have, so I would give it a yes. Especially if you can still find it for retail cost. Just be sure to try it on at the counter and make sure you like it before you buy._

 
Oooh, which 6 do you have?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about collecting these and I have Naked You & Petticoat, New Vegas & Porcelain Pink on their way - do I need Shimpagne, So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, Metal Rock, Pleasureflush, and Gold Deposit? If so, where can I find them - I'm having a hard time even on eBay!


----------



## litlaur (Jan 20, 2006)

So Ceylon and Pleasureflush will probably be the hardest to find. I got lucky whena someone here told me a CCO near me had So Ceylon. So I went to get it that afternoon.

Just keep on eye out for the ones you decide you want on eBay, CCOs, here, and MUA.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreariggen* 
_Oooh, which 6 do you have?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about collecting these and I have Naked You & Petticoat, New Vegas & Porcelain Pink on their way - do I need Shimpagne, So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, Metal Rock, Pleasureflush, and Gold Deposit? If so, where can I find them - I'm having a hard time even on eBay!_

 
I have Metal Rock, Stereo Rose, Porcelain Pink, Gold Deposit, Petticoat, and Naked You. I don't really care for the Gold Deposit on me, though it looks lovely on others. It's just to yellow for my skin. Metal Rock is great for contouring, and also looks good on eyes and lips. 
I wish I could have got my hands on So Ceylon, Shimpagne, and Pleasureflush.


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone wanna help me with a Stereo Rose CP?  8)


----------



## pinkfeet (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andreariggen* 
_Oooh, which 6 do you have?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking about collecting these and I have Naked You & Petticoat, New Vegas & Porcelain Pink on their way - do I need Shimpagne, So Ceylon, Stereo Rose, Metal Rock, Pleasureflush, and Gold Deposit? If so, where can I find them - I'm having a hard time even on eBay!_

 

You can call around, I snagged a So Ceylon from a dept store counter by calling ...random. It's a pain but sometimes you get a lucky. 

Its the worst, when people tell you they snag something you need and dont tell you where and you end up calling all over Gods creation for it. 

I got the last one of So Ceylon at a dept store counter and they didnt have any others. 

Good luck as I am looking for the same ones you are besides So Ceylon. Shimpagne and S.Rose. Shimpagne is nice, smooth finish. Stereo Rose is nice too. I have those, I dont have the others tho. I highly doubt I will ever find Pleasureflush and I refuse to spend ebay prices on stuff - they will  repromote or put something out similar or better or I will eventually just not want it any more like Kitchmas ...I never got the original and now I dont care about it. 

I just got over it....and I wasnt about to swap 10 full size items for Kitchmas or pay 200 smackers for it on Evil-bay.


----------



## tayliah (Jan 21, 2006)

I got this one and it looks awful on me.  I am not allowed to swap in here yet.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 19, 2006)

*MAC So Ceylon MSF*

hi, can someone post a pic of this MSF? I don't know the color and I want know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks for answer


----------



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

http://specktra.net/forum/gallery/sh...earchid=  2369 here's my swatch of it.


----------



## user2 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Janice (Mar 19, 2006)

Please remember to use the search function both on the forum and in the gallery for answers to common questions.


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2006)

*MSF size consistency (or lack thereof)*

Does anyone else find that some MSFs are larger than others? The dome on my used (about three times or so) Shimpagne and So Ceylon are noticeably "fatter" than my brand new Porcelain Pink and Petticoat. I bought Porcelain Pink and Petticoat directly from the counter, so they definitely have never been used.

I though it was just my eyes playing tricks on me, but I made a direct comparison with those plastic dome things that come between the MSF itself and the lid, and the tip of the dome of my So Ceylon is much closer to the plastic thing compared to Petticoat. Am I making any sense at all?

So, my question is, is it just me or have anyone else noticed the same thing? Please tell me I'm not crazy!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't noticed anything like that, but they are handmade or something, aren't they? That would definitely account for major variations, if so. I've only got one, so nothing to compare it to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hopefully some MSF aficionados will have more info for us...


----------



## glitch (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes I have noticed a very noticeable size difference in my MSF's too. But I think generally that they all have the same amount of pigments and minerals. I think it's just that because they are baked, some are bound to bake up a bit bigger than others despite the same amount of ingredients.


----------



## katrina_chips (Mar 26, 2006)

i only own Shimpagne. But now that I think of it, i remember returning my second 182 to MAC cos it was noticeably smaller in size than my first. When I took it back, they gladly exchanged it with the last one they had, which was also smaller than my first.


----------



## channierose (Mar 26, 2006)

i've always thought that, but i just thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, too.  but now that someone else has mentioned it, i don't feel as crazy


----------



## exodus (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank goodness I'm not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a theory; So Ceylon and Shimpagne have a rougher, more porous looking textured dome, whereas Porcelain Pink and Petticoat have a smoother, much finer texture.

I think they may be like Pigments, the more finely milled ones don't fill up the jar because they settle more. So maybe when the MSFs are baked, the rougher-textured ones settle higher than the finer ones, which tend to stick together.






 I don't even know why I'm coming up with these silly theories. I guess I feel kind of cheated, I want my Porcelain Pink and Petticoat to be "fatter" too, darn it!


----------



## user4 (Mar 27, 2006)

i hadnt noticed... but then again i wasnt looking!!! gotta check it out... but i've used them a couple times already... hmmmm


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 27, 2006)

Hmm.. I hadn't noticed but perhaps this is because Shimpagne and So Ceylon were from the High Tea collection and the others were released later? Maybe they changed the manufacturing or whatnot a bit for the second release.


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2006)

Hmm, could be... But I want fatter Petticoat, darn it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE that colour and there's not as much of it compared to So Ceylon


----------



## LadyLaundale (Mar 28, 2006)

I have noticed the same thing but I thought I was kinda crazy.  I don't even really like my So Ceylon, but am hanging onto it for obvious reasons.  My Petticoat and Porcelain Pink are not nearly as fat as So Ceylon was when it was new.  That is sooo crazy!  Bravo for making me feel less nutes!


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 28, 2006)

I've noticed that the newer MSF's have smaller domes.  Those released with High Tea are the biggest (that's as far back as I go with MAC), those released last summer are smallest, and those just released with Lingerie are in the middle (in size).  However, I do agree that those with coarser looking domes are generally bigger in size than those that appear more finely milled (i.e., Stereo Rose, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat).


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 28, 2006)

I had noticed it but didn't give it much thought.  I guess I was just so happy to have them in my hot little hands that I didn't care at the time lol!


----------



## pointe_dreams (May 7, 2006)

*What was the retail price for Petticoat MSF?*

I checked the Color Stories section, and the prices weren't listed on the Lingerie collection.

I went back to Goldplay, which was when the six MSFs came out..and it said that it retailed for $22.50 USD, but I'm not sure if the price increased at all by the time Lingerie came out.

If anyone knows, please let me know!
Thanks!
~*Mary


----------



## ette (May 7, 2006)

23.50


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pointe_dreams* 
_I checked the Color Stories section, and the prices weren't listed on the Lingerie collection.

I went back to Goldplay, which was when the six MSFs came out..and it said that it retailed for $22.50 USD, but I'm not sure if the price increased at all by the time Lingerie came out.

If anyone knows, please let me know!
Thanks!
~*Mary_

 
When I went to buy Petticoat and Naked You when they first came out at the MAC freestanding store, they were $23.50. Then I decided to get backups before they ran out and went to a MAC counter and got the Petticoat for the same price while Naked You was $22.50.


----------



## luminious (May 8, 2006)

I paid 21.50 at macys.com


----------



## bellaetoile (May 8, 2006)

22.50 when they came out on december 26 of last year with lingerie. i believe they increased that price shortly into the new year, though, for the remaining stock, because i bought one at a macy*s counter a while afterwards, and it was 23.50. i'm pretty sure i still have both the receipts as well. i know the annual price increase happened shortly after the first of the year, so it was probably sometime in there? they have never retailed for higher than 23.50 to my knowledge, though..


----------



## User67 (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't realize that the new MSF were like foundation. Basically a pressed version of Bare Essentials. I almost ordered on-line, but something told me to go see them in person first. I'm so glad I did! I guess I expected them to be like the other MSF. Oh well, if you are looking for a light summer foundation they will be ideal though! And I'm very happy with my Shooting Star MSF that I got last week : )


----------



## ben (Jul 27, 2006)

i was somewhat disapointed too, but only because the med was too light and the med-dark was too dark.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 27, 2006)

I am head over heels for these,... Medium looks flawless on me,.. I think this is MAC's answer to the latest obsession with mineral foundations. I just wish they were not le,.. I may need to get a few more,.. I rarely ever want to wear liquid foundation and sometimes pressed powder is not enough,. so this is just perfect for me.


----------



## BadPrincess (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree they give very light coverage. But I think I like my BE better :shrug:


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Jul 28, 2006)

*I wanted to fall in love.....(sigh)*

Well, I'm disappointed with the MSF Naturals.  It is very dry and extremely sheer.  It certainly doesn't have the texture of MAC's other MSFs.  Maybe my expectations were too high, but I can honestly say that CoverGirl powder compacts have more pigmentation/texture/opacity than the MSF Naturals.

If I had to choose between MSF Naturals & my BE for foundation, I'd certainly reach for my BE.

As a finishing powder, it might work, but I'm not a "matte" person when it comes to my overall appearance, so I don't think I'm going to purchase this item...but as with all things MAC, I will probably change my mind at some point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The kabuki brush isn't much different than the BE or BB kabukis...longer bristles is the only difference.

My Nordie's counter didn't have any 187 brushes, so I'm probably going to order it from MAC when Technakohl comes out...


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 29, 2006)

ooh I love them! they are no BE as far as mineral makeup is concerned,BUT they are great for me over a sheer application of tinted moisturizer or sff. BE would be way to heavy, although the msf would be far to light of a coverage for me on it's own.


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 29, 2006)

Out of curiosity, why would you bother ordering online if you're able to go to the store anyway?


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2006)

*MSF woes : (*

I absolutley adore my Shooting Star MSF. But, it just doesn't last on me. I'll apply it in the morning & by the time I get off work it's totally disapeared. I had the same problem with Petticoat, but hoped that this one would be different. I hate to get rid of it, but if this is always going to happen then there is no point in me keeping it. Does anyone else have this problem or am I just cursed?


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you wearing it on bare skin or on top of foundation?


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2006)

On top of foundation & powder.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 8, 2006)

Perhaps you could use less powder to get the MSF to stick to the foundation.  Just a thought - I haven't tried this myself

You might also try to "flatten" the powder with a spray or two of Fix+ before you apply the MSF or perhaps even after applying the MSF.


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have to get my hands on some Fix+!


----------



## Raerae (Aug 8, 2006)

I buff my foundation + powder b4 using the MSF's.  I haven't had a problem with them wearing off during the day.  I buff em after too.


----------



## LadyLaundale (Aug 8, 2006)

I totally agree with caffn8me.  

To get my MSF's to stick, I either apply them directly on top of my SFF or I use Fix + to suck up the powder, and then they apply perfectly.  These are pretty much the only ways I can get them to stick.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You might also try to "flatten" the powder with a spray or two of Fix+ before you apply the MSF or perhaps even after applying the MSF._

 






 That's the ONLY way MSF's last on me.


----------



## User67 (Aug 8, 2006)

I use the Studio Fix Fluid & then set that with the Select Sheer Pressed Powder. Will Fix+ work well with these products?


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 8, 2006)

don't apply the MSF on top of a powder product, apply it on top of an emollient based product, namely, a liquid foundation, such as studio fix fluid. honestly, when using an MSF, i find additional powder to be overkill, usually. i'll apply studio fix fluid, possibly a blushcreme, then the MSF, and finish it off with a spray or two of fix+ directly onto your face. fix+ is honestly the best stuff ever, especially in hot, summery weather. another way to do it is to sweep your 187 (or whatever brush you use) through the MSF and pick up the desired amount of product, then spray fix+ onto the brush, which gives the MSF a slightly different, shimmery effect, but still makes it last forever.


----------



## llucidity (Aug 9, 2006)

How about "pressing" the MSF in with the bristles instead of sweeping it on? Works for me


----------



## ShadowyLady (Aug 9, 2006)

Some ideas...

-Try a spritz of Fix+ on the brush, then swirl it in the MSF and apply.
-Use the MSF as powder on your cheeks instead of Pressed Powder. Set the rest of your face as usual with Pressed Powder.
-Try the MSF over a creme blush or Cream Color Base.

Fix+ is an awesome investment. I use it all the time for wetting eyeshadows and setting makeup. You can even keep it in the fridge for those really hot days when you need a refreshing face mist! A bottle lasts quite a while, too. I've had mine for over a year, and it's over half full.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 9, 2006)

I have Petticoat and don't have a problem with it wearing off. Actually I am surprised at how long it lasts. 

I apply this on top of my Bare Minerals powder foundation at about 6:30am and it lasts through a day of work and a trip to the gym!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 9, 2006)

i often use a cream blush under my msfs-especially with PP
Otherwise i do my loose powder only under my eyes to set concealer then use the msf on the liquid and i fins it 'sticks' really well that way!

HTH


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 10, 2006)

i use both petticoat and Shooting Star and they alst forever on me.
I use them both over a powder foundation (with a very good moisturizer base).


----------



## princess (Aug 10, 2006)

Why not do some touchups during lunchtime?


----------



## User67 (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_Why not do some touchups during lunchtime? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm lazy LOL!


----------



## princess (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL! 
I have no problems with it though, I just use them with liquid foundation, no primers or loose powder.


----------



## KJam (Aug 11, 2006)

I always use them over a cream blush. Then I spritz my face with Fix+. It lasts the entire day this way.


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

In addition to the ideas above which are all great- I many times do not have time to do a long makeup routine.

I simply apply sunless tanner on my face, and then when I apply the MSF I look like I have a perfect complexion that stays a long time.

If I use a lot of powder, I then set it all with Fix+ and it looks amazing- pretty much all day, unless I am running or something (like marathon type running- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Diskordia (Feb 3, 2007)

*The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

So I went to MAC yesterday to check if they have the Icon collection yet(they don't I'm in Germany) but they did have the new skinfinishes. 
And yes they re-relesead shimpagne but it looks nothing like the shimpagne I have, it's much more dark and bronzey and looks almost like shooting star. Just thought I let you girls know.

On the other hand the new liquid is really nice! it comes with a pump has a really light coverage and a little bit shimmer, so if you like to mix your foundation with strobecream or similar and don't need much coverage - this is your foundation!


----------



## lsperry (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I thought the same thing, too. I was in the Destin, FL store a couple of weeks ago and they had the shimpagne w/the Danse display -- I guess to offer it as a replacement for lightscapade since it had sold out. And my reaction was that it looked just like shooting star. So I asked the MA if it was shimpagne and she said it was...mmmm


----------



## oddinary (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

What...?!
I can't pull off Shooting Star, it's too dark for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There goes my hopes for getting Shimpagne from this collection...!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_What...?!
I can't pull off Shooting Star, it's too dark for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There goes my hopes for getting Shimpagne from this collection...!_

 
agreed


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

well personally I prefer Shooting Star so that's better news for me!  Although I did just get a backup on E-bay haha.  Go figure!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I have backups of shimpagne (lol) so I'm not planning on getting any more anyways, but this is bad news for those who wants one. 

Has this happened with other MAC products? I don't understand why they would release shimpagne that looks like a shooting star. it would be fair to us consumers if they were to release items correctly without confusing us like this...


----------



## meihwa (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I have found that my earlier MAC items are much higher quality and more pigmented, especially eyeshadows and pigments.  I find with later products I have to use much more product to get the same result.  Also, even when you buy new products from what you had before, the color is not always exactly the same.  For example, my Fetish lipsticks were never the same as the first 3 tubes I had.  Same with Club eyeshadow and Blue pigment.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

i was very concerned about this since i am relying on this upcoming release to get me a backup of shimpagne, so i asked in livechat.

the livechat girl said "Shimpagne will be the same beautiful shades it's always been."

i really hope this is true. i may have to bring in my shimpagne to judge for myself


----------



## princess (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Oh my, I was considering getting it but if it really looks like Shooting Star I have to pass.


----------



## oddinary (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Does it physically appear darker in the pan (or the same), but the difference everyone is seeing is when it is APPLIED? Huh?? I'm confused


----------



## Diskordia (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Does it physically appear darker in the pan (or the same), but the difference everyone is seeing is when it is APPLIED? Huh?? I'm confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it looked darker in the pan and definitly darker on my hand. my shimpage is a light beige and almost only shimmer without adding really color. the new shimpage looked like a little lighter version of shooting star but definitly bronzey


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

diskordia, i got a shimpagne with the A Muse collection and i really hate it because it comes out frosty on my NC30-35 skin due to the silver shimmers. do you think the new shimpagne would be better for me or does it still have silver in it?


----------



## SMMY (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

^ If it is a lighter version of Shooting Star, I may pick it up too. I hated Shimpagne, a frosty grease-slick version of an msf, but I loved Shooting Star. If the new Shimpagne doesn't have that grease-slick shine going on, I will probably pick one up. Please let us know.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

i missed shooting star when it first cameouy, do u think it would look good on me? I'm Hyperreal foundation 300!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I hope this isn't true. I am too fair to pull off bronzers and have been looking forward to Shimpagne being re-released.


----------



## oddinary (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_^ If it is a lighter version of Shooting Star, I may pick it up too. I hated Shimpagne, a frosty grease-slick version of an msf, but I loved Shooting Star. If the new Shimpagne doesn't have that grease-slick shine going on, I will probably pick one up. Please let us know._

 
I totally agree! It's so hard to see the colour because the glow was almost pure silver white when I swatched it, haha. But if it is slightly lighter than Shooting Star - then I'm sure I will love it. I've been looking for a bronzer (but not as dark as Shooting Star) anyway!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I thought the same thing, too. I was in the Destin, FL store a couple of weeks ago and they had the shimpagne w/the Danse display -- I guess to offer it as a replacement for lightscapade since it had sold out. And my reaction was that it looked just like shooting star. So I asked the MA if it was shimpagne and she said it was...mmmm_

 
if you didnt *actually* see a label, then it probably was shooting star


----------



## anuy (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

yeah... i don't see why they would put out an UNreleased shimpagne.. it was probably a left over shooting star and maybe the MA was confused. who knows? well, it could also be that it was shimpagne but it had more of the darker veins. i have two shimpagnes and one is darker b/c of the veining. ::shrug::


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Yeah I just now bought a new Shimpaigne,.. It didnt look as frosty silver as my current one does,.. more of a frosty gold and just a tad darker. Not nearly as dark as my shooting star,... Kinda in between. I wonder if that is why the website seems to be delayed on getting them up for ordering? An accident with the ones already sent out?? My original shimpaigne did not have any veining in it and for sure this one has gold veins.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

hmm, weird. well, i guess it's not so much of a bad thing, i love gold veining. hehe.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_Yeah I just now bought a new Shimpaigne,.. It didnt look as frosty silver as my current one does,.. more of a frosty gold and just a tad darker. Not nearly as dark as my shooting star,... Kinda in between. I wonder if that is why the website seems to be delayed on getting them up for ordering? An accident with the ones already sent out?? My original shimpaigne did not have any veining in it and for sure this one has gold veins._

 
well shoot, now I'm actually interested in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This sounds so much better than the Shimpagne they released in the past.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Mine is definately darker than the Rococco Shimpagne.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

There was a lot of gold veining in the new one??? did anyone else see it too?


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I actually love this new Shimpagne :X it makes me look tanner


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

See i wanted tan...with Shimpagne...but it gave me a _slight _bronze look...im probably going to purchase the new one...


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

i do not know which shimpagne my original was as i bought it off someone (however, the box doesn't have a cut out circle if that narrows it down. i guess it's a rather old one?)






old one, new one

looks the same to me! the new one is frosty and beigey, just like the old one. whew!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's definitely still VERY frosty and makes you look really greasy if you aren't careful. i don't have shooting star nor have i seen it in person or anything, but shimpagne is definitely not a bronzer. or maybe i just got a lucky one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course no two msfs are the exact same...


----------



## Colorqueen (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I have every single MSF that has ever been released and the older ones have texture that is fabulous- creamy and rich, but the newer ones tend to be chalkier.  

My Shimpagne is the original too- no cut out on box- and it looks like yours too.


----------



## geeko (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

i just bought shimpagne yesterday from the mac store and this is how it looked






i don't have any old shimpagne so i can't compare....i took this under natural lightning  so as to get the closest color as it is IRL. no ps was used....except for resizing the pic and adding the text in


----------



## NeonDollParts (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

Whoa, that soooo does not look like the shimpagne I have. In that picture it actually looks like gold deposit or shooting star. Weird.


----------



## geeko (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

it looked like that when i bought it... when i swatched on my hand i liked the golden bronze shimmers that's y i bought it...


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: The new Shimpagne looks like Shooting Star*

I bought the new Shimpagne this weekend, and compared it to my old one, and it's exactly exactly the same. It has more pronounced veining, but exactly the same colour and look when swatched.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 13, 2007)

*Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Hey! I bought the medium MSF today & when i took it out the box to show my mom, i noticed that there was no hetchmarks or pattern & it looks like its been used!!! Is there supposed to be any there? It looks like someone rubbed off the top layer! WTF did the MA sell me a used MSF??? Please let me know if its supposed to be like that, if not i'm returning it right away!!!! Thanks babes!!!


----------



## maxcat (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Some have 'em, some don't... They're hand made so each one is going to be a little different. I've had both. The tell tale is once it's been used it tends to spew MSF everywhere - but if the compact and cover are clean its fine.


----------



## divaster (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Yep, I agree with the first reply! Mine were both smooth when I got them. But once I used them you could see a ring of loose dust around the black part of the case and on the insert.


----------



## cathythi (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

I noticed most of the naturals dont have them, or have some very lightly only along the outer edge and not much in the center, but I dont think you got a used one hth.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

I just went and opened my backup, and it doesn't have hetchmarks all the way across either... some areas are definitely more smooth than others. As everyone else has stated, I think it's normal for these.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_Some have 'em, some don't... They're hand made so each one is going to be a little different. I've had both. The tell tale is once it's been used it tends to spew MSF everywhere - but if the compact and cover are clean its fine._

 
Except for Naked You - the glitter and shimmer stuff on my new one was explosive when I opened it the first time.  I guess there's just no containing so much glitter! LOL


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sonya Adams* 

 
_Except for Naked You - the glitter and shimmer stuff on my new one was explosive when I opened it the first time.  I guess there's just no containing so much glitter! LOL_

 
i agree, the stuff was absolutely everywhere when i opended it and it was BNIB


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Oh thanks everyone!!!! I noticed the hetchmarks along the edges but i'll take everyone's word for it & i'm going to test it out today!!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Question about MSF hetchmarks?! HELP!!!!*

Yeah I have to agree with the consensus. If the compact and little insert is clean then it wasnt used,.. the first time I used mine it also had powder everywhere.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 20, 2007)

*? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

There is a new new Shimpagne MSF released with the Mineralize Satinfinish collection, my question to is ,is this the same Shimpagne
as the old ones released with A Muse and the other older collections?
It looks so different,less light champagne color more caramel bronze!
Any one else notice this?


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

it is the same.

check out the swatch thread for this collection, i posted a comparison photo there. as well as in the "new shimpagne looks like shooting star" thread.

trust me, they are the same.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

It's exactly the same.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

the mu at my counter told me the shimpagne is now permanent.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: ? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

it is exactly the same, i saw both in person and i don't know what everyone's talking about haha.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: ? about Shimpagne released with Mineralize Satinfinish collection?*

Cool thankyou ladies!


----------



## juicyaddict (Feb 28, 2007)

*I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

I only have one which is the Shimpagne (repromote), and I am new to MSFs, haven't tried any other.  I think this is causing my recent breakouts, on my forehead, cheek and chin.  Anyone had the same problem?  I think I'll be swapping this for the yogamode BP, as I was only looking for a highlighter when I bought Shimpagne.  I really hate to return this but I don't think I'll be reaching for this one anymore.  Not sure what's in it that causes me to breakout.  I have been staying away with MAC face products after I tried Studio fix long time ago which caused the same problem on me.  Do you think the BP won't give me any problem?


----------



## Char1986 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

The MSFs break me out too.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

Awww I'm sorry, beauty powders and pearlizers make me break out...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

Awww sorry it's making you break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you using a thin brush of it? Don't use it like a blush - I am sure you know how to use it, just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am actually acne prone, and haven't had a problem, sorry that you are


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* 

 
_Awww sorry it's making you break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you using a thin brush of it? Don't use it like a blush - I am sure you know how to use it, just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am actually acne prone, and haven't had a problem, sorry that you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I do just dust it lightly over my cheekbones, forehead, chin and top of my lips.  I think I will give this another try though, after stopping it for a few days I think my skin is ok again.   I also just bought the yogamode BP and it is ok.  I think the MSFs and BP are totally diff products.  I heard someone say to use a good primer underneath to fix the problem, guess I'll try that.


----------



## dalgyal (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: I think my Shimpagne causes me to breakout...*

Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yea, you might want to try a good primer. For me, the MSF doesn't break me out, but the Mineralize SatinFinish did so I stopped using it.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

*MSF fluid & MSF*

i have heard & experienced that MSF makes you break out

I was wondering has anyone broke out from MSF fluid?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: MSF fluid & MSF*

The fluid breaks me out too...well, it could also be that I seem to only use wipes when take it off (it always seems to be nights that I'm too lazy).

Never had a problem with the powder though.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: MSF fluid & MSF*

It really depends on your skin.  I actually love how the mineral foundations make my skin look but if you've broken out from them before it's probably best to stay away from all forms of them.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: MSF fluid & MSF*

Petticoat makes my sister breakout like crazy, but I've never had a problem with any MSF. I guess it depends on your skin type. She doesn't have sensitive skin, but she is very acne prone. I'm guessing that the fluid may be the same way. If you break out from the MSF, I wouldn't try the fluid.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 30, 2007)

*Flashtroinc for sale now on ebay*

OK ladies! ALL the e/s from flashtronic and the MSF as well for sale NOW on ebay!! Holy crap - they are so pretty, I will be purchasing myself Northern Lights, Mercurial and Lovestone...LOL!!!


----------

